# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > The Rumour Mill >  sid owen to return to the square??

## crazygirl

EastEnders producers are trying to woo Sid Owen back to Albert Square as Ricky Butcher, according to today's Sunday Mirror.

The move follows the actor's successful stint on the recent series of ITV's I'm A Celebrity, Get Me Out Of Here!

"Sid is one of the show's most successful characters," said a source. "Bosses have discussed bringing Ricky back as they're building up Pat Evans' family.

"It'd be the perfect time for him to return, especially after his performance on I'm A Celebrity. He was one of the most popular characters in the jungle."

Owen, who left the show in 2003, said he would "definitely" return for a stint on the show if asked.

The newspaper also claims that Michael French, who played Pat's son David Wicks, has been asked back.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Spoiler/rumour In General

+ Also duplicate post..

Already found here: http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...ad.php?t=40190

----------


## Bryan

closing thread   :Smile:

----------

